# fantastic way to paint a gun



## JxMAN25 (Apr 3, 2009)

hay guys i found this tutorial on another forum and thought you would really like id like to see others camo guns as well. im trying to figure how i want to do my gun and i thought you might enjoy this. Let me know what you guys think

http://www.predatormastersforums.com/fo ... t=3&page=1


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

yep, looks like a different way of doing it. I like the white AR, it turned out very well.

xdeano


----------



## JxMAN25 (Apr 3, 2009)

so what way do you like better the sponge method or using grass and leavs as stencels?


----------



## SaberX01 (Sep 25, 2009)

JxMAN25 said:


> so what way do you like better the sponge method or using grass and leavs as stencels?


I like the way the sponge looks, and you'd probably have more control with it. I'd practice on something else a bit first, until you get used to how it flows.

That AR looks nice though.


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

I just use the grass and leaves technique. But I may have to keep this in mind the next time I paint.

xdeano


----------



## JxMAN25 (Apr 3, 2009)

ya some of them really turned out good hay xdeano u shuld post a pic of ur gun i dont think ive seen it befor on another thread


----------



## specialpatrolgroup (Jan 16, 2009)

I would question how regular spray paint would hold up over the years. I have been thinking of doing my 22-250 using duracoat. Also there is a new product out there, I saw an add for in the last feild and stream, looked like a gun getting a tattoo, I cant remember the name of the product though.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Krylon holds up VERY well if the surface was prepped correctly and you apply in clean, thin coats. Any grime, oil, or thick runny paint layers is a no-go.

I clean everything with 90% rubbing alcohol real well before I paint and I have no issues with krylon. I dont use a sealer of aftercoat of any kind either.


----------



## JxMAN25 (Apr 3, 2009)

so what do you guys think of that method of gun painting


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

JxMAN25 said:


> so what do you guys think of that method of gun painting


Its not rocket science. Get some paint and have a go at it.

Prep work is 100 times more important than the actual painting. If its greasy and oily, its not gonna work well.


----------



## JxMAN25 (Apr 3, 2009)

ya i know it isnt hard i just mean how do you think it looks or how well do you think it will work compared to the leaf and grass kinda way


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Honestly, if their close enough to tell whether you used leaves and grass, or a sponge, they should be dead dead dead.

I dont think the coyotes care what method you use. :lol:


----------



## JxMAN25 (Apr 3, 2009)

ok but i meant was what do YOU GUYS think of it. ya i agree on what you said about yotes dont care what method is used


----------



## kingcanada (Sep 19, 2009)

i will weigh in on this since i have done many camo jobs. i used to camo guns for our local sporting goods store before guns were widely offered with factory camo. i even did a cattail job on the backs of all of their display cases. then there's the cattail camo geo metro i used to own! a friend at the store drives it now. i cut my own stencils from poster board. they last for a few jobs. the sponge method would be much easier though. it would also likely be more durable based on my experiences with painting vehicle frames. a frame painted with a roller holds up better than one that is sprayed. the sponge method also lends itself to making something look like rock. no over spray either. i think i will try it on something this winter.


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

If a person was real handy they could cut patterns in the spunges.

 Al


----------



## SDHandgunner (Jun 22, 2004)

Thanks for posting that link. I had not seen that before now. Great looking rifles in some of those photos. Now IF I could work up the courage to paint my Bushmaster.

Larry


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

alleyyooper said:


> If a person was real handy they could cut patterns in the spunges.
> 
> Al


Women already have that solved for you. In some paint departments they have sponges with patterns for women to paint bathrooms, bedrooms, etc. I have not looked close enough to see if any of the patterns would be anything I would be caught dead with on my rifle. I now, I know, and old man's cliche.


----------



## JxMAN25 (Apr 3, 2009)

ya some of the rifles did turn out good. I also think i will practice on my gun case or pelet gun befor i paint up my new H&R,


----------



## duckmander (Aug 25, 2008)

pretty cool paint jobs.


----------



## JxMAN25 (Apr 3, 2009)

i was woundering has anyone ever tried to wrap strips of the cheap blind material around the barrel and scope. if so how did it turn out


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

the frayed edge of a gunny sack works pretty neat too.

xdeano


----------



## JxMAN25 (Apr 3, 2009)

ya thats a good idea how would you secure it to the gun.


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

DUCK TAPE :lol: :lol: !!!

I just buy those kevlar painter cover alls and stuff the rifle in a leg and cut a slit for the scope. I don't use duck tape though just the plain cream masking tape.

I could never bring my self to paint a rifle, even the few with tupper ware stocks.

 Al


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

I was referring to using the frayed edge of the gunny sack to lay on the weapon and shoot with paint, i'll leave a grass looking appearance on the rifle.

But you could just cut a gunny sack in 1" strips and tie them to your gun if you so wished. Just make sure to keep your gun clean.

xdeano


----------



## JxMAN25 (Apr 3, 2009)

ya laying a gunny sack pice and painting over it would look cool. On my H&R i think im gona buy a composit stock to put on it and just paint the gun with that on it cause the stock i have now is really nice. If i paint the scope and barrel w/ krylon spray paint will it come off


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

krylon will scratch off after a bit of use, I spray 3 layers of clear on top if I use krylon, it'll keep it from scratching as bad.

xdeano


----------



## JxMAN25 (Apr 3, 2009)

ya i know it will scratch off buy could i take it all the way off, How do you think it would look if i just painted the scope and stock?


----------



## ndoutdoorsman (May 13, 2004)

Well heres my gun i painted. Savage .204 ruger. I took the gun apart sanded the stock down and primered it. Then after the primer was good and dry i put it back together for the base coat which was a textured kryon tan color. After that used primer brown and some stencils that i found at walmart to get the leaves on it. After i put some brown leaves on it i used some straw and put some green on it with a few green leaves also. then i followed it with some black through the straw to darken it up a bit. I still have to put some clear coat on it to protect the paint. So far i have 2 layers of primer, 3 layers of the first base coat and then im going to put 3 layers of clear coat on it next.









Heres a closer look at the leave stenciled on the butt of the gun


----------

